# Diabetes health care costs



## CornishDelight (Oct 21, 2015)

Hi All, were seriously considering selling up and moving lock stock n barrel to spain. The only thing really holding us back is OH is Type 2 diabetic and were not sure how the system goes for costs on insulin, metformin and various other medication that hes on. Also what areas are best for schools (our boy is only 7) and also work when hes older.....got a thousand other questions but thought i would start with this. Thanks all in advance


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

CornishDelight said:


> Hi All, were seriously considering selling up and moving lock stock n barrel to spain. The only thing really holding us back is OH is Type 2 diabetic and were not sure how the system goes for costs on insulin, metformin and various other medication that hes on. Also what areas are best for schools (our boy is only 7) and also work when hes older.....got a thousand other questions but thought i would start with this. Thanks all in advance




Your ages would be important. If you are under retirement age, then unless you have a contracted job in Spain and are paying into the Spanish system, you will have to take out private medical cover. As for areas of the best schools - Which part of Spain lol??? 

Welcome to the forum

Jo xxx


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Jo is right, unless you are paying SS contributions in Spain (either on a self employed basis or as an employee with a contract) then you would need private health insurance. Your husband's diabetes would need to be declared as a pre-existing condition and that could mean either the company excluding that condition from cover or increasing the premiums. In addition, most health insurance policies don't cover the cost of medication so you have to pay 100% of the cost yourself, on top of the premiums.

Even if you are covered by the state healthcare system, if you are below pension age you would still need to pay 40% (or 50% if you earn more than €18,000 per year) for any medication you are prescribed.

http://www.healthplanspain.com/blog...escription-charges-in-spain.html#.VifMDn7hDnA

You need to be able to prove you have comprehensive medical cover (either state cover if you're working, or private) before you can register as a resident in Spain, and you need to be officially resident in order to enrol your child in school. If you're not covered by the state health system, after one year of being legally resident in Spain you can pay into the state health system under the "convenio especial" which currently costs €60 per person per month for those under 65.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

With regard to the cost of the items mentioned, this website has some prices but I am not sure if they are up to date.

FAQ's - Diabetes in Spain - Diabetes España


----------

